# ARE YOU INTERESTED OR COMMITTED!



## My Freemasonry (Feb 16, 2017)

*“When you have a million dollar vision you don’t surround yourself with one cent minds.”*​



R. Lucille Samuel
The 8th Grand Princess Captain
Lone Star Grand Guild


Once again I am pleased to present R. Lucille Samuel, Grand Princess Captain of the Lone Star Grand Guild, Heroines of the Templars Crusade of Texas, PHA Texas, with her annual (2017) Allocution. This is her last Allocution as Grand Princess Captain as she will be moving on to Royal Grand Perfect Matron of the Texas LOCOP in September.

Samuel is a fighter for being all you can be and getting the most out of your participation in your Fraternity. Never the shy one, she is not afraid to speak up and speak out to inspire and encourage those that she leads to step up to the plate and hit a home run. As many a great leader has done before her she is not afraid to criticize her fraternity or herself when the effort is lacking or the decisions are poor.

A very hard worker, a great speaker, and the definition of a leader here is what she had to say:

*ARE YOU INTERESTED OR COMMITTED!*​
Two are better than one; because they have a good reward for their labour. For if they fall, the one will lift up his fellow; but woe to him that is alone when he falleth; for he hath not another to help him up. *Ecclesiastes 4:9-10.*

Are you committed to help our fellow brother or sister?

Last year was the Big “D” and now we have arrived in the ALAMO!




R. Lucille Samuel
The 8th Grand Princess Captain
Lone Star Grand Guild


I am thrilled to bring you greetings on behalf of the Lone Star Grand Guild, Heroines of the Templars Crusade of Texas, PHA! The best in the WORLD!

So much has changed since we convened at this time last year. Again there are smiles that are missing and empty voids in our lives. However we continue our Crusade as Christian Soldiers in protecting our banner! 2017 is a New Year and we will embrace it.

*Psalms 37:5* – Commit thy way unto the LORD; trust also in him; and he shall bring it to pass.

When you are interested in something you tend to do things when it is convenient for you. When you are committed you make no excuses and you only produce results. So you set goals for yourself and you start to become immersed in your work. You put in long hours and become consistent in your strategies. You are focused and feel confident in yourself.

Well, one day you wake up and you think I have achieved everything that I dreamed about and this show can run itself on autopilot. So you start to slack off and start making excuses instead of keeping your commitment.

In these organizations today we have too many members that are only interested until they get in the door. Once they become members we lose their commitment that they swore upon at the Altar. They start with well you know I have to work late or I have something at church or I forgot about the meeting. Well as long as you were looking pretty in your aprons, collars and bling it was all great. When we asked you to serve the needy or feed the hungry or assist with a donation you lost interest.

You start out with innovative ideas and some where along the road you debated in your head and lost your commitment. All those promises you made fell by the wayside. Your total behavior has gone South. Your service is the price you pay to occupy space on this earth. It is the least you can do.

I have never known anyone to be successful by just being interested. You have to have that driven desire to be committed. Talk is cheap. Put your work where your mouth is and Put Up or Shut Up!

Have you ever met people that have been everywhere and done everything? Or as soon you speak they speak behind you to belittle you? Like Social Media Stalkers when you post they are just waiting to post behind you.

If we as members do not retain our commitments to the Masonic Order it will die. Some are already in the Hearse headed to the cemetery now. Just because you may be the Leader does not mean you are LEADING!!!!! When you stand before your Body and notice there are more empty seats than members Houston you have a problem! They have lost interest in you and the organization. Some of you that have reached the top floor in the elevator need to send it back down because you need HELP! There is a fine line between “The Good of the Order and the Good of Self! Stop promoting your own Agenda. When your most passionate people become silent or walk away you need to realize your leadership is failing.

We need to switch our focus from our needs to their needs. Take an interest in your membership. How often do you visit your local organizations? I don’t mean when you need a free trip but to really teach and talk to your membership. Are you an assignment or an attachment? You must seek to understand before seeking to be understood. You cannot continue to be selfish and significant at the same time.

Another issue is worrying about what others think of you. If Christ didn’t care why should we? Never allow someone else’s opinion of you become your reality. Education is when you read the fine print and experience is what you get when you don’t.

We need change! We can’t keep doing the same repetitious programs and expect new results. Sometimes people need to leave their positions in order for it to work. Complaining every year about attendance and members not working for the order will not make progress. I was once told when you have a million dollar vision you don’t surround yourself with one cent minds.




R. Lucille Samuel
The 8th Grand Princess Captain
Lone Star Grand Guild In closing I ask that we all remember *“Wherever you go no matter the weather, always bring your own sunshine!”*
I will continue to lead BY THE CROSS,
Lucille Samuel
The 8th Grand Princess Captain
Lone Star Grand Guild


You need to commit to the Order and realize that if you don’t peak their interest or motivate the body you will continue to sink like a Rock! You have to lead from the front and the back. If you are not willing to show your sweat and labor then don’t expect it from the members. Encouragement is oxygen for the soul. You can begin with an attitude of gratitude and stop being arrogant but try being humble! You can’t gain the respect of others if you have no respect for yourself. Materialist items don’t make you important. Whether you drive a Mercedes or a Hyundai or you use words to intimidate others your effectiveness as a leader is defined by results not attributes. The only man who never makes a mistake is the man who never does anything.

Your Energy is Contagious and either you affect people or you infect people. Which are you? If you affect people in a positive way it is always a plus. But if you are a virus that infects people in a negative way then you need to remove yourself before you contaminate your membership.

Original article: ARE YOU INTERESTED OR COMMITTED!.






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 16, 2017)

Moving and powerful!


----------

